

Appeals Court Overturns Sales Ban on Samsung Galaxy Nexus - justincpollard
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/10/11/appeals-court-overturns-ban-on-samsung-galaxy-nexus/

======
justincpollard
A preliminary injunction requires the fulfillment of 4 requirements: 1) the
plaintiff will likely succeed in proving infringement, 2) the plaintiff will
likely suffer irreparable harm without an injunction, 3) "the balance of
equities tips in his favor", and 4) an injunction is in the public interest.

The point on which the injunction was overturned was 2); The court found that
there was no causal connection between the alleged infringement and alleged
harm.

In this case, Apple was seeking an injunction based on alleged infringement of
a "unified search" patent, in other words, the technology that supports Siri.

